# Horrible news



## Guest (Dec 11, 2013)

From Swedish news

A 27-year-old mother of four died of her severe injuries after being bitten by two dogs in Leeds in northern England.

The dogs attacked her on Monday afternoon when she had an epileptic attack in the house where she lived with her boyfriend and the two dogs, an American pitbull and a Staffordshire bull terrier, reports Sky News.

Never blame the dogs, but some of them should not be in families

Anders


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

She was pregnant as well...... terrible news


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

OMG this is terrible ...


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

While this is awful news and very sad it is also a fairly regular occurrence in the UK. Why dangerous breeds of dogs are kept by so many people, and it is increasing, baffles me. I am told it is a macho, street-cred thing.

Dog attack laws and statistics - Telegraph

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> While this is awful news and very sad it is also a fairly regular occurrence in the UK. Why dangerous breeds of dogs are kept by so many people, and it is increasing, baffles me. I am told it is a macho, street-cred thing.
> 
> Dog attack laws and statistics - Telegraph
> 
> Pete


One thing that probably would help is to enforce the law that say that Pitbulls are not allowed. Fine can be 5000 pounds. And the dogs destroyed. I think this would at least help after a while.

This is a problem in many countries. 

But here is Cyprus they sell f.ex Dogo Argentino open on Bazaraki, a real dangerous one in the wrong hands

Anders

Anders


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Pete you are quite right about street cred. my son is a Bobby and his beat covers some of the less desirable areas of Manchester. He has been to numerous jobs where this type of dog roams the premises with small children running around & the owners encouraging the dogs to attack the police. It beggars belief it really does. incidentally my son has a rottweiler, very very obedient and well trained, she knows that my son is the boss but she is NEVER left alone with his children despite appearing to be the perfect dog.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> One thing that probably would help is to enforce the law that say that Pitbulls are not allowed. Fine can be 5000 pounds. And the dogs destroyed. I think this would at least help after a while.
> 
> This is a problem in many countries.
> 
> ...


You are quite right. Unfortunately the laws relating to dangerous dogs in the UK involve a clumsy procedure involving courts and are unlikely to form much of a front-line defence for protecting the public. I guess the complicated procedures make it more attractive to those types whose street-cred defiance of authority makes ownership a symbol to be respected.

There are clear regulations banning the import of listed dangerous breeds into Cyprus but I can't see anywhere that suggests that breeding or selling any that are in the country is illegal. This may be why there are so many adverts for dangerous dogs.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2013)

bwfcwood said:


> Pete you are quite right about street cred. my son is a Bobby and his beat covers some of the less desirable areas of Manchester. He has been to numerous jobs where this type of dog roams the premises with small children running around & the owners encouraging the dogs to attack the police. It beggars belief it really does. incidentally my son has a rottweiler, very very obedient and well trained, she knows that my son is the boss but she is NEVER left alone with his children despite appearing to be the perfect dog.


I would never let ANY dog, whatever breed, alone with a child. I see so many bad examples that come to our boarding.

I thought that dog owners had at least basic obedience training on there pets, but that was not so. We see 50-kilo dogs that has no training at all. How can a dog like that be trusted among other people or dogs. But this goes even more for toy dogs because owner say that they are so small. But they can be dangerous. 

Anders


----------

